# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Mar 16, 2010
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 46 Loads Week Ago: 67 Loads Year Ago: 108 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady to firm.

Alfalfa: Premium: Large Rounds, 2 loads 125.00-127.50. Good:
Large Rounds, 4 loads 82.50-97.50. Fair: Large Rounds, 1 load
70.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Premium: Small Squares, 1 load 137.50;
Large Rounds, 3 loads 125.00-140.00. Good: Large Rounds, 5 loads
85.00-102.50.

Grass: Good: Small Squares, 1 load 107.50; Large Rounds,
5 loads 87.50-97.50. Fair: Large Rounds, 6 loads 72.50-82.50.
Utility: Large Rounds, 2 loads 57.50-62.50.

Bedding: Small Squares, 6 loads 2.10-3.30 per bale. Large
Squares, 1 load 28.00 per bale. Large Rounds, 4 loads 33.00-
36.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 5 loads 25.00-33.00 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

